# Umbilical Hernia?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I am soon to have an Umbilical Hernia "mesh repair".

Just wondered if anyone has any experience of this procedure?.

If so,

How long were you laid up for?
Much Pain?
When could you travel?
Would you advise against having it done unless 100% needed?

Any advice, tips or suggestions welcome please?. Here or via PM.

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

PM sent as no experience of this.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My cleaner had one repaired

Built like a chip

She was back at work in a week

Take the advice of your surgeon

You don't want any chance of a strangulated hernia

Aldra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Not Umbelical but I have had an Inguinal Hernia repaired with the mesh method. It was done as a day patient and I was discharged about 3 hours after coming out of recovery. I could walk gingerly but no pain. In the morning I felt like Henry Cooper had given me his best low punch but I recovered rapidly and walked round the block before lunch. On a scale of 1-10 of man pain it was never worse than 3-4 and rapidly subsided and I never took pain killers.
I wasn't laid up as such but it took about 10 days before I felt I was back to normal. I would recommend getting it done depending upon the effect it is having on your life and the advise of your consultant. I have had no effects since and the repair appears resilient.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi TM.
I had a double hernia opp about 11 years ago in France. Could not fault the attention and service.
From seeing the doc and coming home was 3 weeks. But was in the hospital 3 days. One prep, one opp and one recovering. 
Could drive after a week but NO LIFTING for 3 months.!!!!

Cost to me as we were not in the French medical system then was £1250 including wine with every meal.

Was kinda keyhole and ended up with three small stitches and scars. 

Ray.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Ive just had an inguinal hernia mesh repair on Wednesday.
Your welcome to give me a bell and i can tell you what to expect. Hernia repair has changed quite a lot in recent years.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I did but it was more than 15 years ago and an emergency op as a result of it strangulating

I was pretty uncomfortable for about 3 weeks after but it was probably a different op to the one you will have


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

What has any of this got to do with motorhomes.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

What's it got to do with motorhomes?
If you have had a hernia op you are not allowed to drive (your motorhome) for a period of time  

DavidL


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You try lifting a motor home.

You will soon find out what a hernia is like!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

dalspa said:


> What's it got to do with motorhomes?
> If you have had a hernia op you are not allowed to drive (your motorhome) for a period of time
> 
> DavidL


Thank you, I am trying to find out how soon I may be able to travel.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

My car insurer AXA told me that they dont have any rules as they are not medically trained and told me that as soon as my doctor advises that I can drive they are happy that I resume driving.

Always best to check with your insurance as some do have rules about how soon you can drive after surgery.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> forthpilot said:
> 
> 
> > What has any of this got to do with motorhomes.
> ...


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Had a strangulated para umbilical hernia 2 years ago. Operated as an emergency and took about a week to recover, a bit longer to recover fully. You have to be sensible about it. Easy op. In the afternoon, surgery early evening and out the following morning.

Ok to drive a few days after that. Doctor said just take it easy


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

TM
It's probably up to the surgeon to specify how long after the op you should wait before you can drive. Although you may feel that you are ok and capable, it may be best to give it an extra week or so before getting behind the wheel. The problem arises if/when you come to do an emergency stop - this inadvertently puts a lot of strain on the wound resulting in it possibly tearing. 
I had a hernia (can't remember type) many years ago - I know it was a mesh repair as I watched the surgeon working on me  Went home after about two hours. Felt rough a few hours later though. Sore for some weeks. Can't remember how long it was before I was behind the wheel.

DavidL


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

dalspa said:


> What's it got to do with motorhomes?
> If you have had a hernia op you are not allowed to drive (your motorhome) for a period of time
> 
> DavidL


Motorhomes are driven by people

All sorts of things affect people

Therefore all sorts of things affect motorhoming

That's what MHF is about

The whole person and the whole MH that they drive :wink:

Aldra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is what the RCS have to say about driving after an hernia repair operation.
https://www.rcseng.ac.uk/patients/recovering-from-surgery/groin-hernia-repair/driving


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I won't be driving the motorhome for a While. But I am a bit concerned regarding travel and Travel insurance.

For when I come out of Hospital. I have hired a house in France (More then a house, its a Private Country Estate 8)). We have a Traveliner Minibus, luckily, seats can be turned rear facing so hopefully won't feel any seatbelt force in the vent of Emergency braking.

There are 9 of us including Grand-Children. But I have insisted that if I am unfit for travel, they have to go without me.

I will speak to the staff at the Hospital when I have my pre-op.

Thanks Everyone.

TM


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Had a mesh groin hernia repair a few months ago here in France.
Straightforward op kept in overnight after general anaesthetic keyhole surgery, left 3 small scars, very painful to move about first day, lots of bruising around the crown jewels, after that got better every day till after around a week mostly normal.
When I asked surgeon what precautions I should take, his reply was do whatever you want to if you feel OK to do it, started driving again after about a week.
Now absolutely brilliant, able to do all the things (walking etc.) I'd had to give up because of pain / discomfort.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks again.

I just watched a youtube video of the op and it looks quite simple.

TM


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> ..........Straightforward op kept in overnight after general anaesthetic keyhole surgery, left 3 small scars, very painful to move about first day, lots of bruising around the crown jewels, after that got better every day till after around a week mostly normal.
> When I asked surgeon what precautions I should take, his reply was do whatever you want to if you feel OK to do it, started driving again after about a week.
> Now absolutely brilliant, able to do all the things (walking etc.) I'd had to give up because of pain / discomfort.


Pretty much what my surgeon said 8)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> eurajohn said:
> 
> 
> > Had a mesh groin hernia repair a few months ago here in France.
> ...


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Had umbilical hernia repair done 3 times now. First time in France, keyhole. Second two or three years later as first one failed, small incision and mesh. Third time about 6 years ago, second one mesh failed as not large enough. Surgeon made larger incision and fitted larger mesh. Scar almost invisible now, one night in hospital and driving within a week. From my experience I would ask for large mesh to avoid future problems.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

How long before you could all lift & Shift?

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Month TM. Don't push it.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

TM

There really is no time

You are you and will know when the time is right

Albert has twenty two staples in his arm following another deep melanoma in the muscle 

He is raring to go, furious he can't cycle yet, already feeling the wound is ok and it's the staples that nip him

Just take your time, listen to your surgeon and to yourself

We all heal differently

Some take longer than others

It will heal in it's own time

And will be obvious to you when healing has occurred

You will be fine

Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I am in tomorrow.

If I am not back, last one turn the light out.

TM


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Well I am in tomorrow.
> 
> If I am not back, last one turn the light out.
> 
> TM


Hope it goes well


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Jezport said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am in tomorrow.
> ...


THanks, Sorry, I forgot to call you.

TRev


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am in tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I spoke to my GP, she told me not to lift anything heavier than the kettle for 6 weeks, and no heavy lifting for 8 to 12 weeks! I am now driving.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

jezport I guess you didn't have "keyhole" surgery, if you had the recovery period would have been far less.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Think she was a bit over the top Jezport

I didn't take that long after open heart surgery and they split my breast bone clean in two

As it happened I dragged a large 4 month pup (guess who ) out of a raised fish pond a week after the op

Couldn't drive though because of the seatbelt on the chest wall

Caesarian ops, usually 6 weeks before driving


Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well TM

Lights are still burning

Hopefully it's all over by now

Obviously you won't be up to reading this or posting

But just to let you know I and others have you in our thoughts

Get well soon

Sandra


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

aldra said:


> Think she was a bit over the top Jezport
> I didn't take that long after open heart surgery and they split my breast bone clean in two
> As it happened I dragged a large 4 month pup (guess who ) out of a raised fish pond a week after the op
> Couldn't drive though because of the seatbelt on the chest wall
> ...


I told he I carried a 4.5KG awning to my car. She told me I will end up back in hospital if I do stuff like that at the moment. :roll: 
My stitches are also exactly where the seatbelt goes :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well come on Jezport

Everything within in reason :lol:  

I also refrained from feats of strength   

Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I AM BACK!

All Stapled up!.

Oh, and Doped up too.

Thank you all.

TM


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"Doped up too"

No change there then :lol:


----------

